
Capitalism, modernity’s most beguiling and dangerous form of enchantment - gablusky
https://aeon.co/essays/capitalism-is-modernitys-most-beguiling-dangerous-enchantment
======
jdkee
From the article: "The pre-modern belief in the enchantment of the world –
modernised in Romanticism, blending scientific rationality with Hopkins’s
conviction of God’s worldly grandeur – offers a more humane and generous
account of our place in creation, and it provides the most compelling
foundation for opposition to capitalism."

The pre-modern world was by definition pre-scientific method. Ex, arguendo,
the capitalism component the author rightly critiques, retreating to a pre-
Renaissance scientific (and technological) world would be a return to a time
of ignorance and delusion.

